# New Years Health Resolutions



## SocialbFly (Nov 29, 2007)

I am going to suggest that (if you feel comfrtable with it) we post our health resolutions here, and then, maybe we can follow through the year and see how we are doing with it.

To me, that is the part of the health board i would like to see.

In the spirit of Dims, i ask that weight loss goals not be included here, respecting the site.

Thanks...Social


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 29, 2007)

I never bother making resolutions because I never bother following them.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 29, 2007)

in the spirit of resolutions, i am going to try to do some sort of weight training 3 days a week and i am going to try and swim or something similar 3 days a week as well....

i dont usually make resolutions as a whole, but i think it will be a good thing to try and do, at least for me, lol


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Nov 30, 2007)

My primary goal in the coming year is to move my body more than it moves now, which ain't much. My sedentary lifestyle has caught up with me in a lot of ways that I'm not terribly impressed about; I've got no one to blame but myself, and no one can rectify it but me. I'm going to have to start slow and go very gradually, and hope to god I don't get discouraged and give up as I'm so prone to doing.

Beyond that, my other objectives include 1) eating more nutritious foods and keeping the junk to a minimum, and 2) continuing to work on improving my mental health, hopefully adding therapy to my medication regimen.

That said, there will be no diets, no deprivation, no obsession with reaching a certain size or weight, and no deadlines. I also will try my best to not beat myself up if for whatever reason I inhale a Big Mac and an entire bag of Cheetos on a given day just because I like how they taste.

So there you go. Happy New Year and good luck to anyone else who has any particular goals for 2008.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> I am going to suggest that (if you feel comfrtable with it) we post our health resolutions here, and then, maybe we can follow through the year and see how we are doing with it.
> 
> To me, that is the part of the health board i would like to see.
> 
> ...




Hi Sweety,

My main goals are to rest more to be able to cope with the physical demands that my job is placing on me, and I am not as well as I once was.I will try to follow up with the directions my neurologist gives me.

I am going to have my hearing tested as I have some hearing loss in my right ear that I am sure is the result of constant infections as a child.

I am going to continue to protect my skin from the sun/uv rays year round. My dermatologist told me that the best beauty product a woman can buy is a bottle of sunscreen. Sunscreen will protect your skin and it also prevents it from aging. You should wear it year round, either in pure form or a foundation, or invisable zinc ( The Model, Megan Gale has a light new range)

I am going to continue having counselling and possibly take up yoga and meditation.

Dianna be well honey. We miss you here in Australia.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

Flyin Lilac said:


> My primary goal in the coming year is to move my body more than it moves now, which ain't much. My sedentary lifestyle has caught up with me in a lot of ways that I'm not terribly impressed about; I've got no one to blame but myself, and no one can rectify it but me. I'm going to have to start slow and go very gradually, and hope to god I don't get discouraged and give up as I'm so prone to doing.
> 
> Beyond that, my other objectives include 1) eating more nutritious foods and keeping the junk to a minimum, and 2) continuing to work on improving my mental health, hopefully adding therapy to my medication regimen.
> 
> ...




Good on ya mate. You are a champ.


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought I was heavy...til I started in on this board-still tho, I got a Slim in 6 DVD on the low, and I kind of started it, and I was surprised it worked...Now before the New Year I want to get on it regular instead of 3 days on 3 weeks off.:doh:

If you get away from the box of 'New Year's Res' and think about it as a mindset and start early and record progress even if there is none like ona calendar, then it becomes something more than just talk...lesast I hope.


----------



## pinuptami (Nov 30, 2007)

I really want to work on my stress level, and I feel that the rest will follow. I am a ball of nerves, and that tends to take it's toll. I think that the stress has not been helping in the headache department. Anyway, one step at a time. Long soaks in the tub. Channeling frustration into something productive...things like that.

I would like to become more fit. Losing weight isn't really my goal, but I do not like how my feet feel after only standing for what most people would feel is a short amount of time (4 hours or so at work)...I would love to be able to build up my muscles again.

Finally, a more healthy diet. Again, weight loss is not the goal but it would not break my heart to lose a few pounds if it happened due to better eating overall. I just do not like what goes into a lot of fast food, processed food...things of that nature. I need to read labels more, cook more at home, and generally just consume better things.

So...that about wraps it up!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 30, 2007)

I am going to resolve to cook at home more and take my lunch to work. As a vegetarian I can't really eat a balanced meal through take out because there is very little in the way of protein sources for me.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I am going to resolve to cook at home more and take my lunch to work. As a vegetarian I can't really eat a balanced meal through take out because there is very little in the way of protein sources for me.



I am not a vegetarian, but I eat very little meat. Do you mostly eat lentils etc for protein?


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 30, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I am going to resolve to cook at home more and take my lunch to work. As a vegetarian I can't really eat a balanced meal through take out because there is very little in the way of protein sources for me.



Yea that too, I hate eating out of machines, I guess I have to start washing dishes sometime.:doh:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 30, 2007)

My health goals do revolve around weight. Though my outright goals to get me to that place are:

Continue eating healthy
Add exercise to my daily life
Drink more water!!!!

Those are my 3 goals.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> My health goals do revolve around weight. Though my outright goals to get me to that place are:
> 
> Continue eating healthy
> Add exercise to my daily life
> ...



Yay Donni. Water and tea are all I drink. I have given up drinking coffee. Eating healthy is ace too, you can still have the occasional treat. Exercise, excellant.
Well done.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I have to start getting active.
Next week I begin a job for the first time in my life, finally, so that's a great step in the right direction.
As much as I do like lounging around all of the time, I know I'll be paying for it later in my life if I don't do something about it.

Eat healthier. I love eating big, but I really have to cut back on the junk. Sweets, fast food, I'm gonna have a heart attack before I'm 30 at this rate. So I'm gonna try really hard to not eat so much of that stuff.

I thought I'd have more. Well, hopefully the fact that I don't have more is a good sign.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 30, 2007)

My main one is to continue evading diets, I think that's one of the best things I can do for my health.

I want to find an indoor pool I like rather than swim through summer at an outdoor one. I love being in the sun when I'm in the water but it's not good for my skin, even with sunscreen.

Start yoga classes! I'd like to be more stretchy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2007)

k1009 said:


> My main one is to continue evading diets, I think that's one of the best things I can do for my health.
> 
> I want to find an indoor pool I like rather than swim through summer at an outdoor one. I love being in the sun when I'm in the water but it's not good for my skin, even with sunscreen.
> 
> Start yoga classes! I'd like to be more stretchy.



Kate, have you ever done hot yoga classes (basic, simple sets, 90 minutes, and the room heated like a freakin' sauna). I absolutely love it ... although it's not much of a workout (no cardio, anyway), it's relaxing and fun. I've tried other yoga classes, including trendy Pilates/Yoga fusions, but nothing beats hot yoga. At least, not for me.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 30, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Kate, have you ever done hot yoga classes (basic, simple sets, 90 minutes, and the room heated like a freakin' sauna). I absolutely love it ... although it's not much of a workout (no cardio, anyway), it's relaxing and fun. I've tried other yoga classes, including trendy Pilates/Yoga fusions, but nothing beats hot yoga. At least, not for me.



Oh, now that's a thought! Is it also called, gosh something like biscuit? That's definitely not it, but a friend of mine does what she calls sweaty yoga classes and swears by it. I thought it was only for level 10 enlightened yogis but I'm sure I could find a beginners class. I swear, I looked up yoga studios in the yellow pages and there are around two dozen just in the suburbs near me . I'd love to try the yoga class at my gym but their schedule is a bit off.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 1, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I am not a vegetarian, but I eat very little meat. Do you mostly eat lentils etc for protein?



I pretty much only eat lentils in a lentil loaf (kind of like a meatloaf). For the most part I eat a lot of beans, especially pinto and black beans because they are very common in California. I also eat tofu and a meat alternative (read fake chicken, lol) seen here http://www.seeveggiesdifferently.com/product_detail.aspx?family=366&id=4971


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 1, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I pretty much only eat lentils in a lentil loaf (kind of like a meatloaf). For the most part I eat a lot of beans, especially pinto and black beans because they are very common in California. I also eat tofu and a meat alternative (read fake chicken, lol) seen here http://www.seeveggiesdifferently.com/product_detail.aspx?family=366&id=4971




Have you tried some canned beans? (I know they aren't as good) I love LOVE love Kidney beans! I make them in chilli, I put them on my salads, I have eaten them with cottage cheese and they make a killer 3 bean salad with garbonzo beans and green beans with Italian dressing.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 3, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Have you tried some canned beans? (I know they aren't as good) I love LOVE love Kidney beans! I make them in chilli, I put them on my salads, I have eaten them with cottage cheese and they make a killer 3 bean salad with garbonzo beans and green beans with Italian dressing.



I do use canned beans, but oddly enough I've never thought to make three bean salad. I've had it on salads at restaurants, but never just made it for me, duh. Sounds good.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

My resolution is to reclaim my healthy eating habits and getting exercise. I want to stick to my diet that I started last year but gave up when my mother in law fell ill. I know i can stay on it and hopefully reach my goal of another 100lbs lost by my 30th birthday. Although, not sure if I'll be allowed to lose weight. I just found out I'm going to have a baby in August. I figure if i work hard at eating right and exercise moderately (like they want you to do while pregnanty anyways) I should still lose weight but maintaing a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> *I just found out I'm going to have a baby in August. *




OMGOMGOMG!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Woooohooooo. I'm so excited for you! As for weightloss, I would say just embrace healthy eating and let it come as it may, you have a little one to nourish now. OMG, I'm so happy for you and a twinge jealous! Though I am not jealous that you will be the biggest and most miserable during the hottest part of summer...but OMG...a baby!!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to join up with this plus size yoga class when I get back to Portland. It apparently has a waiting list, but I don't care. I like the fact that I am limber and still can get around. I want to keep that and still stay big and fabulous.

I want to get outside more. Enjoy fresh air and the beautiful NW scenery around me. 

Also I plan on shopping at farmers markets to support my local economy and also eat fresh foods. I still plan on eating as much as I always do, I just want it to be better for me and for my local Farmers. 
(you can laugh if you understand the little joke I just made)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> My resolution is to reclaim my healthy eating habits and getting exercise. I want to stick to my diet that I started last year but gave up when my mother in law fell ill. I know i can stay on it and hopefully reach my goal of another 100lbs lost by my 30th birthday. Although, not sure if I'll be allowed to lose weight. I just found out I'm going to have a baby in August. I figure if i work hard at eating right and exercise moderately (like they want you to do while pregnanty anyways) I should still lose weight but maintaing a healthy pregnancy.



OMG!! Megan congrats dear!  Sounds like you have a great plan for the next 9 months. hehe


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> OMGOMGOMG!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Woooohooooo. I'm so excited for you! As for weightloss, I would say just embrace healthy eating and let it come as it may, you have a little one to nourish now. OMG, I'm so happy for you and a twinge jealous! Though I am not jealous that you will be the biggest and most miserable during the hottest part of summer...but OMG...a baby!!!!



We were going through costco yesterday and realized that it's going to be in teh 100's during my last month of pregnancy.. yuck. I said I'll just live at the community pool  If the due date calculator is correct, it's going to be due 8-8-08


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OMG!! Megan congrats dear!  Sounds like you have a great plan for the next 9 months. hehe



Thanks  I found out last night and today i have nothing but healthy food in the house. I even bought high protein tofu to help with my higher protein needs.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats Megan!!! One of my friends lost 40lbs while pregnant, on purpose, just with healthy eating...she did awesome and the baby grew into a beautiful girl...


Megan, I dont know if it makes a difference, Vickie would know better than i, but doesnt tofu have a ton of estrogen in it, and can it affect your pregnancy? I dont know....Vickie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I want to join up with this plus size yoga class when I get back to Portland. It apparently has a waiting list, but I don't care. I like the fact that I am limber and still can get around. I want to keep that and still stay big and fabulous.
> 
> I want to get outside more. Enjoy fresh air and the beautiful NW scenery around me.
> 
> ...



I bought the Yoga at any Size DVD, and when i find where i packed it, i hope to start it, i think it would help immensely...good luck Sasha on doing that, it sounds wonderful....


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Congrats Megan!!! One of my friends lost 40lbs while pregnant, on purpose, just with healthy eating...she did awesome and the baby grew into a beautiful girl...
> 
> 
> Megan, I dont know if it makes a difference, Vickie would know better than i, but doesnt tofu have a ton of estrogen in it, and can it affect your pregnancy? I dont know....Vickie!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!  I am very excited and nervous. I really wanted to lose another 50-100lbs before trying to conceive but the ONE time we weren't careful i wind up pregnant. So i'm doing all i can to have as healthy a body as i can while pregnant.

I ate tofu throughout my last pregnancy. Since i am a vegan/lacto vegetarian, it is one of my main sources of protein right now. I also eat beans. Then what you can find in greens and veggies. My pregnancy nutritionist was okay with me eating tofu. I might add some seitan in it even though it isn't Eat to Live friendly. (it's very high in protein and not too bad in the calorie dept) I was also told to increase my sunflower seeds and walnut consumption to get enough fat and certain nutrients in them.


----------



## Friday (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the good news Megan!

I want to get back to the healthy eating that got my sugars under control and keep them there, for me and to keep my little sister off my case (she's driving me batty).


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 5, 2007)

Friday said:


> Congrats on the good news Megan!
> 
> I want to get back to the healthy eating that got my sugars under control and keep them there, for me and to keep my little sister off my case (she's driving me batty).



Haha, i bet my sister says the same thing, lol.
Hiya Friday!!


----------



## prettyssbbw (Dec 5, 2007)

OHHHH Congratulations Megan!! I am sooo excited for you! :wubu::wubu:
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! 


My health goal for this year is to finally have my gallbladder surgery and other issues taken care of.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> I bought the Yoga at any Size DVD, and when i find where i packed it, i hope to start it, i think it would help immensely...good luck Sasha on doing that, it sounds wonderful....



Oh please tell me where you got this dvd. I would prefer to work out alone as I am not fond of bending over in yoga pants in front of a bunch of strangers.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2007)

Friday said:


> Congrats on the good news Megan!



Thank you


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> OHHHH Congratulations Megan!! I am sooo excited for you! :wubu::wubu:
> Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> 
> My health goal for this year is to finally have my gallbladder surgery and other issues taken care of.



Thank you  I really hope this one is smoother than the last. I HATED being pregnant last time  

Good luck on your gallbladder surgery.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh please tell me where you got this dvd. I would prefer to work out alone as I am not fond of bending over in yoga pants in front of a bunch of strangers.



You can buy it on Amazon, Barnes and Noble too, I believe.


My resolutions:

- to continue advancing in yoga. I love the way it makes me feel and really helps me cope with depression.

- belly dancing; I want to advance and attend classes more often.

- continue to walk daily...it keeps my heart rate up and burns a few calories too.

- maintain my diet; no not as in a fad diet, but I do like how my eating patterns and what I'm eating effect me -- I feel good and my skin is glowing.

- be open to trying new things. This is the last one and possibly the most important. I have so many things that I want to try -- I want to surf, hike a trail, etc. Those things require that my weight is stable and that my health is in top notch shape, so I am hopeful that I'll be able to partake in those activities.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh and Woo Hoo for a new baby! I'm so happy for you, Megan!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 5, 2007)

Eat more grains. Eat more veggies. Test my blood sugar REGULARLY!

WALK MORE!


----------



## LadyLuck0123 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ahhh! This is amazing. I'm so glad there are others who want to stop being sedentary all the time.

1. Stop depending on others for happiness
2. Become more confident in my beauty
3. Workout [I love the feeling I get after a workout! It's like an orgasm! haha]
4. Don't eat so much junk food
5. Meditate more
6. Don't procrastinate
7. Save money

Good Luck Everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> My resolution is to reclaim my healthy eating habits and getting exercise. I want to stick to my diet that I started last year but gave up when my mother in law fell ill. I know i can stay on it and hopefully reach my goal of another 100lbs lost by my 30th birthday. Although, not sure if I'll be allowed to lose weight. I just found out I'm going to have a baby in August. I figure if i work hard at eating right and exercise moderately (like they want you to do while pregnanty anyways) I should still lose weight but maintaing a healthy pregnancy.



*MEGAN CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if its a girl call it bexy *


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

*im actually going to get a bike and go on bike rides (followed by picnics) with my cutie*


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh please tell me where you got this dvd. I would prefer to work out alone as I am not fond of bending over in yoga pants in front of a bunch of strangers.




Amazon.com (and o course, we can go through the dimensions portal!)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006TPDXO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 6, 2007)

These are all *so *good, very encouraging-DOn't wait til Jan. start today if you can.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh and Woo Hoo for a new baby! I'm so happy for you, Megan!



Thank you  I just hope I make it through Xmas before getting morning sickness


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *MEGAN CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if its a girl call it bexy *



lol i am sort of hoping for a girl since i already have a boy  We're leaning towards Maya for a girl and Alexander for a boy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *im actually going to get a bike and go on bike rides (followed by picnics) with my cutie*



That is a lot of fun to do. It's a frequent thing we do during the summer. Near our house, there is this park that has a wonderful paved bike path under the shade of oodles of trees and little pull outs with picnic benches along a stream. I miss riding my bike. (been rainy here)


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> These are all *so *good, very encouraging-DOn't wait til Jan. start today if you can.



That is such a true sentiment. I have already gone vegan/eat to live. I feel better this week than i have in weeks or even months just because I'm eating super healthy. I plan on trying to get SOME walking in every day. I hope in a couple of hours to take a short walk down to JoAnn's if the rain lets up. (My goal at first is at least 20 minutes of walking a day)


----------

